# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit o2 VDSL 50000?



## bravo-two-zero (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

genauer gesagt, der Tarif hier:
o2 DSL All-in L | Ihr Premium-Paket fÃ¼r zuhause von o2

Hatte damals bei Alice 'ne DSL 16000 Leitung bestellt, und mittlerweile ist Alice ja o2.
D.h.: ich bin bereits bei o2. Aber bei mir kommen mittlerweile nur noch etwas über 10mbit/s an.

Und das nervt mich tierisch.
Telekom, Vodafone und 1&1(!) kommen nicht in Frage.
Leider ist Kabel Deutschland bei mir nicht verfügbar.

Was mich bei dem oben genannten Tarif skeptisch macht, sind die 300GB/Monat
und diese Fair-Use-Mechanik.

Also, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Tarif?
Und kommen mit VDSL dann auch die 50k an?

Beste Grüße


----------



## SilentMan22 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich kann nur von mehreren schlechten Erfahrungen mit O2 berichten, Serviceprobleme, Leitung instabil. Meist kommt die volle Geschw. nicht an, auch bei VDSL, aber 40MBIT/s würden ja dann auch reichen, das musst du halt wissen, ob du dich damit zufrieden gibst. Gibt es bei dir auch kein Unitymedia?


----------



## Mironi (2. Juni 2015)

also ich kann dir natürlich nix garantieren aber eventuell helfen dir diese infos 
ich war auch alice kunde bzw jetz wie du o2 und hatte auch ne 16ner leitung wobei auch volle 16 bei mir angekommen sind 
dann kam die umstellung auf vectorring oder so (jungs ich bin kein profi also bitte net flamen wenn es nicht zu 100% korrekt ist ^^)
damit ist bei mir 50 mbit möglich und die haben mir direkt den neuen tarif angeboten
ich hatte auch erst bedenken auch wegen der 300gb datenflat
der typ am telefon sagte zu mir das wenn ich als altkunde die einrichtungsgebühren zahle dann behalte ich mein alten vertrag ohne limit
dies habe ich dann auch gemacht und hatte bisher (sind paar monate) noch keinerlei probleme

http://www.speedtest.net/result/4402264532.png

bei mir kommen gute 47 an und das auch schon immer    habe den test schon oft gemacht in den letzten monaten und immer egal ob samstag oder dienstag ob tag oder nacht es ist immer das selbe  +- 1/2 mbit (berlin spandau)

aber ob bei dir das auch so ist das kann dir niemand sagen 
du wirst garantiert mehr haben als davor aber ob du wirklich volle 50 bekommst steht in den sternen 

ruf einfach mal an und informier dich genau wie das mit den 300gb ist für altkunden 
die können dir vermutlich auch nicht sagen wieviel mbit bei dir ankommt aber anhand von anderen kunden in deinem umkreis eventuell eine prognose geben


----------



## XeT (2. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin bei o2/Alice. Meine Alicetarif war ein 16 mbit die normalen 12mbit durch Verlust kamen an. Da mir das nicht reichte musste ich aufrüsten. Da mir das Fair-use aber nicht passte. Da kann kann man auch ganz wechseln für den Preis einer echten Flat. Ich habe dann die Option Speed für mein bestehenden Vertrag genommen. Ich habe 50mbit ohne Drosselung, aber ohne Allnet Flat (dafür hab ich ein Handy), für den gleichen Preis des Fairuse 50mbit Tarif. Seit dem Aufrüsten zieh ich nun konsequent mit 5,5mb/sec. Also ich dahin nichts schlechtes sagen. Die Leitung hat sich verbessert durch den "neuen" Vertrag. 

Aber ich würde einfach die Option Speed zum bestehenden Vertrag buchen. Den sieht man nur wenn man sich seine Tarife ansieht.


----------



## Arino (2. Juni 2015)

Am besten du rufst bei o2 an und fragst ob das überhaupt möglich ist. 
Ob nun DSL oder vDSL, wenn von der 16er Leitung schon nur 10 ankommen kann es gut möglich sein dass es bei dir garnicht möglich ist auf 50 zu wechseln.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (2. Juni 2015)

hi,

danke für die antworten.
musste gerade feststellen, dass der tarif bei mir leider nicht verfügbar ist. -_-
obwohl wir nen kabelD kasten im keller haben, geht kabel hier trotzdem nicht.
zumal ich nichtmal eine kabeldose in meiner wohnung habe. ja die wohnung ist alt.^^

tja, muss ich wohl weiter mit dieser bambusleitung leben.

gruß


----------



## RainbowCrash (4. Juni 2015)

Warum kein Telekom Tarif, in deinem Fall dann Magenta Zuhause Hybrid?


----------

